# '64 Lemans frame swap



## pkeane64 (Dec 21, 2019)

I recently purchased a ’64 Lemans project car. My plan is to do a Pro Touring frame off restoration. While searching the web, I came across a nice ’68-’72 GM A body convertible (boxed) frame. My question is how much different is a ’68 A Body compared to a ’64 A body frame? Thanks for any help.


----------

